# Shower curtain - Benalmedina



## Anglo_American (Mar 16, 2009)

This is probably the dumbest question I have ever asked but what the heck, I'm going to ask anyway. Shower curtains! is this something that most rented apartments have or should I bring my own. Assuming that showers are over the bath and not built in. I really have no idea what to expect as it is 27 years since I last visited Spain. Pleas help!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Anglo_American said:


> This is probably the dumbest question I have ever asked but what the heck, I'm going to ask anyway. Shower curtains! is this something that most rented apartments have or should I bring my own. Assuming that showers are over the bath and not built in. I really have no idea what to expect as it is 27 years since I last visited Spain. Pleas help!!


Most showers I´ve seen over here have glass doors, mine do, they usually have bigt bathrooms with built in shower cubicles or glass doors around the bath! However, if it does need a curtain there are lots of shops that sell them. Spain isnt in the dark ages lol, its got all the same things you´d find in most modern countries!! In fact I think Spanish bathrooms, in general are more modern and practical than UK bathrooms. 

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Bidets Rock! My ass used to stink till I came here!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Bidets Rock! My ass used to stink till I came here!


I never use mine, but apparently the Spanish plumbing means that its the way to "clean up" cos toilet paper blocks the drains!

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I never use mine,


You never use your ass Jo?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You never use your ass Jo?


only for "sitting"!!!!!

Jo


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Bidets Rock! My ass used to stink till I came here!


I feel I should really moderate that, but in truth I'm too shocked to do so.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I feel I should really moderate that, but in truth I'm too shocked to do so.


You want to moderate my ass? You sick pervert!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

XTreme said:


> You want to moderate my ass? You sick pervert!


Please lets not turn the shower curtain thread into another discussion about your moderated ass.


----------



## jkchawner (Dec 21, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You want to moderate my ass? You sick pervert!


lol he may mean the donkeys


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I´ve yet to meet anyone who actually uses bidets - well Brits anyway! But they´re in every household loo I´ve ever been in! I have three bathrooms each with a bidet in pride of place, I have houseplants in em!!!!!!

jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I´ve yet to meet anyone who actually uses bidets - well Brits anyway! But they´re in every household loo I´ve ever been in! I have three bathrooms each with a bidet in pride of place, I have houseplants in em!!!!!!
> 
> jo


I use it.....everyday! Maybe more than once depending on how bad the wife's cooking is. I've already used it today as well!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> I use it.....everyday! Maybe more than once depending on how bad the wife's cooking is. I've already used it today as well!


I´m gonna need councilling from the image you´ve now created in my head . Do you use toilet paper as well???..... actually dont answer that! lol

I really dont think I need to know! Call me blonde, but I´m not sure what the correct protocol is with bidets 

Strav, I think we need moderating!


Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

jojo said:


> I´m gonna need councilling from the image you´ve now created in my head . Do you use toilet paper as well???..... actually dont answer that! lol
> 
> I really dont think I need to know! Call me blonde, but I´m not sure what the correct protocol is with bidets
> 
> ...


........I s´pose what I´m trying to say is that I have no idea how you should use a bidet!!! 

Jo x


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> ........I s´pose what I´m trying to say is that I have no idea how you should use a bidet!!!
> 
> Jo x


I believe Strav has done extensive research on this matter and prepared a written tutorial on bidet use for Expats Jo.

Easy to follow tutorial with photos apparently. Compulsive reading and guaranteed to break the ice at parties. 

He's building a website for it too www.mycleanass.com


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm sure the OP will be more than pleased with the results to his enquiry 
He will leave this place mentally scarred and unable to look a bidet in the face ever again.

On the subject of shower curtains, I'm not sure if I want to get drawn into it ........ I suspect that most rentals will have shower curtains over baths


----------



## garveygirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Anglo_American said:


> This is probably the dumbest question I have ever asked but what the heck, I'm going to ask anyway. Shower curtains! is this something that most rented apartments have or should I bring my own. Assuming that showers are over the bath and not built in. I really have no idea what to expect as it is 27 years since I last visited Spain. Pleas help!!


most will have a curtain or glass screen....but if not dont worry you can always pop to the supermercado and get one hahah...how are you getting on? have you found a place yet?


----------

